# Cali Indica (pics of course)



## davidhseo (Feb 2, 2009)

Cali Indica. I could have gotten better pictures but i had to take the pictures indoors at night time. ANyways, it smokes great, very clean piney, smooth smoke. The smell of the bud is just very skunky, piss-like, throw-up, just nasty. 

http://www.marijuanapassion.com/Site_Rules.html


> 7. Please post all of your pictures on this site. Linking to other sites has inherent risks involved that should be kept to a minimum if at all possible. We have both a Gallery and the ability to post as many as 3 pictures with each post you make. Please post your pictures here, instead of linking to them. Also we discovered that quite a number pictures hosted on other sites gets deleted after some time making the threads worthless on our forums.


----------



## lordhighlama (Feb 2, 2009)

pretty flower!!!


----------



## 7greeneyes (Feb 2, 2009)

Sorry, just had to get that out. Anywhoo...Very nice dense lookin nuggage bro, hows she smoke?


----------



## rosskemp (Feb 26, 2009)

Wow Some Strong **** Have You There!!!


----------



## Triggga (Feb 27, 2009)

good looking dank man


----------

